# Tuesday evening/night dives tonight



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It's Tuesday...and the night dive crew is gearing up for another dive trip to the beach this evening. They're meeting here at MBT at 5:30pm. This is an informal group (not organized enough to be called a "club") that likes to get the local crowd diving together every week. All certified divers are welcome to join them for this free and fun adventure filled trip, just need your gear and lights. 

Jim
MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got a report from the recon crew. High surf on the beach and low / no vis in the bay, so they're going to cancel tonights group dives. We'll try again next week....again


----------

